# Changing Oil?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, it's about that time and I'll be converting to synthetic. So, I just wanted to know how hard it is to change the oil in these cars? Is the Oil filter easy to get to? On my MR2, it's so easy since the filter is on top!!! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

gotta lift the car......once you see where the filter is, you'll realize no conventional filter wrench will work. 

once the filter is done, the rest is easy.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

awww man... so how do u get the filter off if it's too tight???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jam a screwdriver through it


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> *Well, it's about that time and I'll be converting to synthetic. So, I just wanted to know how hard it is to change the oil in these cars? Is the Oil filter easy to get to? On my MR2, it's so easy since the filter is on top!!! Thanks for the help guys! *


 what engine do you have? the QR25 the filter is right behind the wheel. the easiest filter location I have ever seen.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *jam a screwdriver through it *


there's a filter wrench that can be used with a 1/2" drive socket wrench


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *there's a filter wrench that can be used with a 1/2" drive socket wrench *


Oh, cool. I have one of those!!! When u said no "conventional" wrench would work, i thought u were referring to one of those also


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Changing Oil?*



BlackoutSpecV said:


> *what engine do you have? the QR25 the filter is right behind the wheel. the easiest filter location I have ever seen. *



Guess you haven't seen the the 3sgte in an MR2 turbo. The filter is located on top, so all u gotta do is pop open the hood and reach down, and unscrew it!!!


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

By the way. Thanks for all the replies/help guys!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *there's a filter wrench that can be used with a 1/2" drive socket wrench *


bah, but that's no fun

I need chaos and mayhem to have fun, jamming the screwdriver through the filter fulfills that, turning it with a pussy wrench doesn't


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *bah, but that's no fun
> 
> I need chaos and mayhem to have fun, jamming the screwdriver through the filter fulfills that, turning it with a pussy wrench doesn't  *



and gets oil all over the screwdriver and drops on your face? haha I'll pass


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *and gets oil all over the screwdriver and drops on your face? haha I'll pass  *


that's just if you aren't good at it, see it's all about precision and timing

I am teh screwdriver oil filter removing masta!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

um, i dun see the presiceness of jamming a screw driver through a steel can, but, you have you opinions.... ...i recommend the 3/8" cap type oil filter wrench, and use a long 3/8" ratchet. also , you probly want to remove the plastic shielding surrounding the filter, as that thing is extremely sharp, flexible and evil, and will attempt to slice your arm open. the thing just snaps back on afterwards, so you can save the pain and the cursing. also, i recommend using Nissan OEM filters, or really good ones at the store, ie: Bosch, Mobil 1, Fram doubleguard, and such.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

what car is this for?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *um, i dun see the presiceness of jamming a screw driver through a steel can*


You might not see it, but it's there....oh yes, it's there

Much the same way as some people can't see the precision in flying sideways around dirt roads, but rally drivers are some of the most precise drivers out there.


----------



## sentrafied25 (Aug 3, 2003)

hey dude the screwdriver through the filter is a great way to get it done fast but be careful to drain all the oil first because if it isnt drained all the way when you put the screwdriver through tiny metal shavings will find their way back into your engine


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yea I know, I don't really do that (ok I've done it a couple times when I couldn't get it off any other way), I was just messin around. I was bored yesterday, lol


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, speakin about filters... what kinda of oil filters do u guys use? Mobil 1? Purolator? Fram?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

used to use Fram double guard, swichted to Bosch, and i'm gonna use Nissan OEM ones from the next change on. 
And oh yeah, SR20DEMON, i'll tell you what preciseness is, preciseness is well you buy a standard piece of crap adjustable, metal strapped filter wrench and bring it back and firgure out it dosnt have squat for grip and is too big to grab the filter, then you get pissed and throw the sorry excuse for tool that is sold for $5.99 on the asphalt and stare at your jacked up car and realize that you werernt going anywere in a while. then you get a crazy idea, and make your father take off his belt in the middle of a public parking lot, coil it around and tuck it in the filter wrench and crawl under the car to find out that it filled enough slack to give just the right amount of grip so the filter can come off. that, my friends, is precision....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that is the epitome of precision, I bow to you sir


----------

